

Hacker News Meetup in Boulder, CO - mojoe
http://www.meetup.com/Boulder-Hacker-News-Meetup/

======
mojoe
Our current plan is to meet at the Dark Horse on July 13. Please see the
meetup page for more information. The idea right now is to meet local
interesting people who read Hacker News!

~~~
mooreds
Sounds like fun!

